# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Межсетевые экраны (firewall)  >  Подстановочные знаки в модулях OP

## DoggoD

Вопрос про модули "Интерактивные элементы" и "Реклама"..
Можно ли при создании исключений использовать подстановочные знаки (типа ? или *)? Чтоб исключения канали на сервер сразу, а не на домен..

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

